# Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying escape



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

THIS IS AN EXTREMELY HIGH KILL SHELTER IN LIBERTY COUNTY, GA
If you would like to adopt this dog or any other at animal control, please contact [email protected], or Liberty County Animal Control directly at 279 Briarwood Circle (off of Airport Rd.); Hinesville, GA 31313
912-876-9191 so that rescue can be arranged

Location: Hinesville (Liberty County), GA
Less than an hour south of Savannah

Currently, Liberty County Animal Control has a purebred black and tan German Shepherd Dog. She is thought to be around 3 years old and does well with other dogs. Like many of her breed, she will try to be the alpha when given the chance, but consistency makes that easy enough to deal with. She has not shown any signs of aggression. She has however, ripped a toe nail off trying to free herself from her dark death row cage.

Unfortunately, she has tested to be heartworm positive and that greatly reduces her chances of being taken. A shelter was going to rescue her, but due to the cost of treating heartworms, changed their mind. With treatment, this beautiful girl could go on to live a full life as a cherished family member, but if no one comes for her, she will die as just another statistic.

Her time is running out and her need for rescue is urgent.


If you would like to adopt this dog or any other at animal control, please contact [email protected], or Liberty County Animal Control directly at 279 Briarwood Circle (off of Airport Rd.); Hinesville, GA 31313
912-876-9191 so that rescue can be arranged

Please act fast. As more dogs and puppies are brought in, room runs out and these sweet beings may be euthanised even earlier than expected. Urgent is an understatement.

Please make adoption your first choice when looking for a companion. It is truly a matter of life or death.

Approximately 4 million cats and dogs are euthanized in shelters every year in the United States. Many people incorrectly assume that these animals are in some way too flawed to be adopted. This is not true. A quick read through the postings on craigslist or a freecycle group will show you that many wonderful companions are discarded and put in great danger of death for any number of reasons. The following are just a few: moving, in the military, human is pregnant, not enough time, new partner does not want, got even though landlord won't allow, didn't spay, so animal is now having a litter, wants a smaller breed, etc. 

In fact, it is estimated that 25 percent of animals in shelters are purebred - many of which originally came from a breeder. Breed rescues abound and are filled with animals of all ages and temperaments. Many of those rescues have become so full of discarded purebreds that they no longer have room to save more from euthanasia. As a result, the purebreds are euthanised right along with the mutts.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

Poor baby.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

Is there anyway this girl and the Jonesboro dog can be rescued together. I am willing to fly to ATL (not a huge deal/ I fly for free) and could rent a car/ mini van and drive both of them to FL. I'm not off until Tuesday but can ask my coworkers to help me if that's what it takes....

Heidi's legacy? Are you interested?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

I saw that Heidi's Legacy wants to pull a GSD from Clayton County but need help...maybe these two can go together...if you offered to do the drive for them? 

I would contact Heidi's Legacy...not sure they are on this forum....


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*



> Originally Posted By: Dania DIs there anyway this girl and the Jonesboro dog can be rescued together. I am willing to fly to ATL (not a huge deal/ I fly for free) and could rent a car/ mini van and drive both of them to FL. I'm not off until Tuesday but can ask my coworkers to help me if that's what it takes....
> 
> Heidi's legacy? Are you interested?


What a FANTASTIC offer!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

For some reason this girl is tugging my heartstrings... She's near Savannah (4 hours from ATL and 5 from TPA, where Heidi's Legacy is) I sent an email to Lenore who, if I'm not mistaken, has a different rescue... not Heidi's Legacy. However, they're both in TPA and maybe they've spoken... Hmmmm... I'm waiting to hear and will keep you posted

(Mark, I sent you a PM)


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

Can anyone help her? Is anyone interested in her? (Jonesboro dog adopted/ dual transport is out)

Please someone help this poor girl. I'll help anyway I can...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

she's beautiful


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

Is anyone near Hinesville? I believe it's very near to Savannah Could someone do a temperament test? 

The write up is a little contradictory.. Alpha tendencies are mentioned yet it also says she's good w/ other dogs, easy to deal with and has shown no signs of aggression?????


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

" Like many of her breed, she will try to be the alpha when given the chance, but consistency makes that easy enough to deal with. She has not shown any signs of aggression."

I don't think that is contradictory...alpha doesn't equal aggression.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

I agree Mary Ann.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

in the top picture it looks like she's in the same pen with another dog


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

I agree and it looks like a female :^)


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

Great news!!! A woman at the shelter told me her new owner is going to pick her up today! (she will let me know if anything changes)


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

Wonderful.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

Thanks Dania for checking on her!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hinesville,GA 3Y F HW+Ripped toenail trying es*

YAH a happy ending!


----------

